
Windows zero‑day CVE‑2019‑1132 exploited in targeted attacks - basicplus2
https://www.welivesecurity.com/2019/07/10/windows-zero-day-cve-2019-1132-exploit/
======
tinus_hn
Note this attack is for Windows 7 and 8 only.

